# How are Glocks sited?



## esteban (Dec 13, 2008)

The target resting on the sight, halfway or fully covered by the sight?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

With the top of the front sight level with the top of the rear sight (and centered in the notch), the bullet impacts wherever the top of the front sight is placed on the target. There is some minor variation, of course, depending on ammo, distance, and shooter skill/vision, but I can use this alignment on virtually any Glock and hit COM out to 25 yards with the factory sight settings.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is a pretty good picture of proper sight alignment for a Glock. It helped me out with my targeting a lot!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0603/ButchG17/sight%20pictures/Glock_Sight_Pic-holes.jpg


----------

